# اراض للبيع 402 متر فى الاسكندرية على الطريق ا&



## hamosamy (2 فبراير 2014)

شركة أل مسعود تعمل بمجال الاستثمار والتنمية العقارية فى مصر بالاسكندريه و تعلن عن بيع اراضى بالفدان و بالمتر على الطريق الدائرى اسكندرية أضخم مجموعة اراضى بجوار منتجع اكاسيا و كارفور والداون تاون ووسط البلد و فتح الله جمله ماركت و شارع قنال السويس حى محرم بك - اراضى تصلح لبناء عقارات سكنية و تجارية بمساحات مختلفه تبدأ من 100 متر الى 4200 متر - اسعار المتر تتراوح ما بين 700 الى 2500 جنية مصرى - كافة الاراضى مستوفاه جميع الاوراق و جاهزة للاطلاع - كافة الاراضى ليس عليها اى خلافات او نزاعات أراضى تناسب كل شركات الاستثمار العقاري و المستثمرين و الجمهور داخل وخارج مصر

خصم 5 % للدفع الكاش | مقدم 60 % و تسهيلات فى السداد تصل الى 6 أشهر
معلومات الارض
مساحة الارض 402 متر مربع على شارعين
من الجهه البحرية تطل على شارع 8 متر
من الجهه الشرقية تطل على شارع8 متر
ابعاد الارض
بحرى =19.86
قبلى =20.07
شرقى =20.18
غربى = 20.17
لاستعلام عن سعر الارض* اتصل على *

*بالاستاذ : محمد مسعود / 01000151590 ||| 01222345629*
*بالاستاذ احمد مسعود / 01226511905*
*بالاستاذ : محمود مسعود / 01221250916*



ارضى 

03/9557711


لمشاهدة الفديو اضغط على الصورة









موقع الشركة
Email : [email protected]
*facebook*
*Blogger*
*friendfeed*
*Diigo*




*للدعم الفنى وطلبات الخرائط على الانترنت *


*فريق التسويق الالكتروني*
*بالاستاذ/ محمد سامى facebook*


----------



## hamosamy (2 فبراير 2014)

*Re: اراض للبيع 402 متر فى الاسكندرية على الطريق &#15*

لاستعلام عن سعر الارض* اتصل على *

*

بالاستاذ : محمد مسعود / 01000151590 ||| 01222345629*



*بالاستاذ احمد مسعود / 01226511905*

*بالاستاذ : محمود مسعود / 6 0122125091*


----------

